# raid empfehlung für XP3000



## vsitor (15. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner gekauft und mein
Kumpel hat mir was von Raid-controllern erzählt.

Er meinte das es dann sicherer und schneller ist.
Also in erster Linie geht es mir um Geschwindigkeit.

Ich habe als Rechner einen AMD XP3000+ und das Board ist ein 
K7VTA3 (Socket A).

Ich dachte an 2 x 20 GB Platten mit 7200 U/min, weil da eh nur das Betriebssystem rauf muss.

Ich wollte für Daten extra Harddisks einbauen, ist das möglich ?
Ansonsten muss da ein Brenner und ein DVD  Laufwerk rein.

Welchen Raid und welche Platten soll ich kaufen und was ist zu beachten ?

Ich will Win98 nutzen da man mir sagte das bei XP mit Raid ständig Fehler auftauchen, stimmt das ?

Ansonsten würde ich lieber XP nutzen weil ich gehört habe das es den Speicher besser verwalten kann (hab 1 GB)

Danke


----------



## dfd1 (16. September 2003)

Weisst du überhaupt was RAID ist? Schau mal unter diesem Link nach.

Denn ich seh nicht ein, für was du wirklich ein RAID brauchen würdest, da du ja keinen Server betreibst.


----------



## Tim C. (16. September 2003)

Kann mich meine Vorredner nur anschließen und von dem Gedanken 1024MB RAM unter Win98 zu nutzen und auch ein RAID-System unter 98 zu nutzen solltest du schnellstens wegkommen.
Wenn du keine Lust auf XP hast, nimm halt Windows 2000, so du es dir denn leisten kannst.


----------



## vsitor (16. September 2003)

@dfd1
Es geht nicht darum ob du es nicht einsiehst ...
Ich mache Musik, und bei 32 Audiospuren in Echtzeit mit Hall Plugins usw brauche ich nunmal einen schnellen Datendurchsatz.

Raid ist nicht nur für Server interessant, in der Musikbranche ist es gang und gebe.

@Tim Comanns
"Ansonsten würde ich lieber XP nutzen " hast vielleicht überlesen ?

Ich <b>will</b> lieber XP nutzen, aber ich habe gehört das XP ständig stress macht mit Raid, oder zumindest beim Installieren.

Leider hat mir keine Antwort von euch geholfen.
Wer weiss noch Rat ?


----------



## Tim C. (16. September 2003)

Ok dann kann ich dir eigentlich nur zu Windows 2000 raten, wenn das mit XP tatsächlich so schlimm ist.

Aber willst du wenn du professionelle Audio-Berarbeitung machst, wirklich ein IDE-Raid nehmen ? Wäre da ein SCSI-Raid nicht angebrachter ? Gut man muss es natürlich erstmal bezahlen können


----------



## dfd1 (16. September 2003)

Was für ein Raid willst du? Raid 0, 1, 0+1, 4, 5... Je nach dem macht es mehr oder weniger Sinn...

Und ein Raid mit WinXP ist jetzt mal keine grössere Sache als bei Win2k. Kenne einige, die ein Raid mit WinXP betreiben.


----------

